# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  لپتاپ asus بهتر است یا Lenovo ( راهنمایی کنید فوریه)

## Nafas_pce72

سلام دوستان من میخوام 1 لپتاپ بگیرم، بعد مدت ها سرچ کردن فهمیدم که asus در حال حاضر بهترین مدله
ولی چند نفر میگن که lenovo بهتر از asusهست. حالا من واقعا گیج شدم و موندم چی بگیرم :ناراحت: 
بین دو مدل لپتاپ یعنی Asus K55VD و Lenovo Z580 کدومش بهتره به نظرتون؟؟؟ اگه کسی این لپتاپا رو داره میشه منو راهنمایی کنه؟ خیلی عجله دارم، فردا یا پس فردا میخوام بگیرم
من لپتاپ رو برا کار طولانی میحوام و باید خیلی جون سخت باشه و زود خراب نشه، حداقل باید روزی 14 ساعت روشن باشه و همینطور روش قراره نرم افزارای سنگین هم نصب بشه، لینوکس رو هم به طور مجازی قراره روش نصب کنم، اینکه همزمان هم چنتا پنجره رو باز کنم بدون هنگ کردن هم مهمه
حالا با این مشخصاتی که گفتم به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟؟؟ و بیشتر دوام میاره؟؟؟
Asus K55VD یا Lenovo Z580  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## poriab

سلام ، امیدوارم دیر پاسخ نداده باشم

من خودم Lenovo z580 رو دارم و عالی هست ، روزانه 10 ساعت هم روشن هست و مشکلی نداره

----------

